# 1974 IH 824 Tractor Wiring Schematic Needed!!!



## farmwife (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi!

I'm looking for either a wiring schematic for an IH 824 Tractor or the Service Manual. I feel like I've looked everywhere for it and I cannot find it. Any help would be really REALLY appreciated....Thanks Everyone


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I expect you will need to scare up a repair manual. www.binderbooks.com may have what you require, or try www.ebay.co.uk.\

I have needed to purchase parts manuals for German built IH tractors in the past, and then back into the needed information through the parts diagrams. Sometimes the operator's manual will have an electrical section for European built tractors because they operated them on roadways and needed to know where to tap in the systems.


----------



## vanoss (Apr 11, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> I expect you will need to scare up a repair manual. www.binderbooks.com may have what you require, or try www.ebay.co.uk.\
> 
> I have needed to purchase parts manuals for German built IH tractors in the past, and then back into the needed information through the parts diagrams.


If you have a service manual for 624,724,824 please share it for us too, maybe we can be helpful another time for you.
Have a good day!


----------

